# DUXFORD Flying Legends 2007



## trackend (Jul 8, 2007)

Same as before I thought it may pay to start a FL thread for this years crop of snaps
I'll start the ball rolling with these, but as I'm off to work soon I haven't had time to start sorting them so Ill stick on some more tomorrow.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2007)

You got some good ones Trackend, I'll stick mine up in a bit.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2007)

K you got home ok then mossie?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2007)

Nicely done, Lee!  Seeing a Lakenheath bird in the heritage flight is neat!


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2007)

Unfortunately the lighting was terrible very flat and grey Eric, but the cloud lifted a bit and some of my later attempts are a bit better


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, just down the road, that contra-rotating Spit is absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2007)

I've got rather a lot of shots to go through


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2007)

Are those with the Bigma, Lee? They look pretty darn good!


----------



## Glider (Jul 9, 2007)

Bigma?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice pics. Looks like you guys had a good time there.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2007)

Glider said:


> Bigma?



The nickname for the big Sigma lens (50-500mm).


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes Eric it is the bigma Though i still need lots of practice to get the best out of it but Im happy with my first attempts


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry guys... didnt realise there was a topic for this.

heres my video. if only i were shooting in high def.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXsZus2MlZo_


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice, Lee!  I like your angles with the B-17. Are you using a UV, or any filter on the Bigma? I had to take mine off as it was softening the focus. I think I got a crappy filter, so I will try and find a better one. As much as I love not having more glass to be reflective in the light path, I don't want another chipped lens.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice video, Peter.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice pics and stuff. I think I am going to have to go next year.


----------



## trackend (Jul 10, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Very nice, Lee!  I like your angles with the B-17. Are you using a UV, or any filter on the Bigma?



I am but Ive also got a sky light I tried both but can't see a difference to be honest Eric although the skylight is not so UV friendly but like you I cant afford to replace this lens in a hurry.

It would be good to see you there Adler I'll buy you a pint.

sorry about the over sizing on the earlier shots Im using new software and have just sussed out where I was going wrong

Im trying to group my pics a bit so this next lot are all Spitfires


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicely done! I like the pan shot. You are definitely getting the hang of that lens. The second shot of the climbing spit is great too.


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment Eric coming from you its quite something.
Cant let my friends in the US down so heres a few P51's for you Mustang addicts


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2007)

Man oh man, I have got to get back over the pond to Duxford again. I forgot how great that show was. The first and third shots are really appealing, Lee, and great prop blur! Keep this up and I'll have to put you on staff at VG-photo!


----------



## outremerknight (Jul 11, 2007)

As I'm not allowed to start or post new threads I hope no one minds if I put this in here. On this day (July 11th) 50 years ago the first three Spitfires joined Hurricane LF363 to form the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight. Although the Flight started on paper a couple of months previous it was not until this date that these aeroplanes were brought together in one place, Biggin Hill, and initially know as the Historic Aircraft Flight. Just thought you might be interested.


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info OK I never knew that. 

Cheers Eric for those remarks I still haven't got the hang of prop blur I was at 160th-200th. On some its good on others so so, I suppose its all down to RPM at the time of shooting anyway as you are being so complimentary heres a few shots of one of yours and my favs the wonderful (and this one was) DC3.

ps Sorry for the lack of sharpness guys I think pics 1, 3,4 5 are reasonably crisp


----------



## Erich (Jul 11, 2007)

Track outstanding shots ! especially enjoy the Mustangs. Hope you do not mind but sent Bud Anderson a shot # 4 down of the Mustangs to him for his comments. Old Crow was his bird of course in the earlier olive-drab-green scheme before the use of all silver.....will let ya know how he responds

E


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 11, 2007)

Some nice pix Track.....what camera?
Couldnt make Legends this year but going to Fairford this Saturday
You(or anybody else )going??


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2007)

LOVE that Dakota!


----------



## Glider (Jul 11, 2007)

Stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the remarks guys I still have some way to go before I can get anywhere near Erics pictures but I like having a goal to aim for. 
Erich and the rest of you fellas as Usual I have no objection to you using my snaps I have not copyrighted them and dont intend to until I actually start taking shots I believe are worth it. 



> Some nice pix Track.....what camera?
> Couldnt make Legends this year but going to Fairford this Saturday
> You(or anybody else )going??



I'm using I believe the same kit as Eric CG.
A D50 Nikon a Sigma 50-500 zoom I would have gone to Fairford but the missus only lets me out to play occasionally  

These next few pics are of the old faithfull airmans friend and submariners nightmare the PBY if you want a 20th share in this one its available will cost you £17500 + £150 a month the last of the set I thought could make a fair DT wallpaper


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice, Lee. That last one almost looks like it was shot air-to-air. 

If I can make a suggestion, try to make your images of the same size. It does present a bit better. I know how to do it in photoshop, but not sure with others.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 11, 2007)

Good shots love the Cat it makes the shots I take look drawings


----------



## Heinz (Jul 12, 2007)

great shots


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Eric it does look much better you're quite right.
Please anybody who would like to criticize my pictures feel free as its nice to get others views and it helps me to improve. I feel that an outside point of view can see things that the person who's been looking at the image for hours misses.

Anyway to continue heres a trio from the great Grumman stable
_With a bit of artistic license on the end_


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice! You have a good eye, Lee. I always liked the look of the Hellcat as the gear are going up. It looks like a gazelle as it's leaping. Nice edit on the last one. Add some sepia and a little noise and you could fool most anyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes these are rather nice pics. Thankyou for sharing them.


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Adler I'm glad you enjoy them.
I felt quite lucky about the Hellcat Eric the last couple of years its had technical problems on not managed to fly.

Not so fast a mode of aeronautics as the cats these are the Lysander and the Gladiator both are from the Shuttleworth collection


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2007)

I always liked the Lizzie.


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry for the poor exposure on those Eric but I found shooting a black plane against the sky really tough my shots of the Lancaster came out a bit better.

These next few are of the RNAF B25 it put on a very nice show doing some half roll turns.


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Those are pretty good shots! Cool!


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks LW
Back to the UK for a couple of navy planes the Seafire and Seafury.
The second shot shows the cowled arrester hook arrangement on the Seafire's tail quite well .


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice! The fourth B-25 shot was real crisp. The Seafury shots are super. I know shooting there is a tough nut to crack with the ever present clouds, but you did alright. Those are tough conditions to shoot in and you made the best of it.


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2007)

I think with more practice I'll improve Eric every now and then I had a nice clear exposure but not as many as I would have liked. 

I thought it may be time to include a few shots of LW aircraft first a pair of JU52's


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2007)

yet again trackend good work


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2007)

Cheers guys heres a couple more from the LW the ME109J this is the Buchon (a Spanish version) which unfortunately seems to have a merlin engine fitted although it sounded totally different to the Spite or P51.
The other is of course the FW190 although a replica and at the moment ground bound I managed to get it taxing on the Friday before FL.


----------



## Glider (Jul 14, 2007)

I admit the FW190 really does look the business


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2007)

These are real nice, Lee!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2007)

Is the 190 based at Duxford? If it is there is a reason to go down again (perhaps for net year FL).

Nice pics though.


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2007)

As far as I know Gn I believe it is going to be part of the fighter collection and will be flying in the not too distant future. Ill post anything I hear from the FOD society or the FotFC.
The Tigercat has left for a new owner in the States.

Hi Eric I thought I'd better stick some Of these next few snaps on for Lanc or he'll get withdrawal symptoms I'm glad I stayed for both days as the Lancaster only made the one appearance on Sunday.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic shots, she looks grand in the new paint job


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2007)

Niiiiice Lanc shots....


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2007)

Cheers fellas I think our friend Bentwing may like these pair of Corsairs


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2007)

Who _wouldn't_ like those 2 Corsairs?! More good stuff.


----------



## trackend (Jul 16, 2007)

I think at the next Air show Eric I'm going to try without a UV or Skylight filter I'm wondering if the distance between the filter and the object glass is too great and causing a certain amount of light bounce which is softening the images i know lots of my images seem like I'm using a soft focus lens and some is due to not keeping the lens stable at slowish shutter speeds but I still want to at least give it a bash to prove thats all it is. Either that or just up the shutter speed to 500th and not worry about prop blur for a few shots unless I'm shooting jets of course when it wont matter anyway.

This next pic is the beautifully turned out Hawker Hind from
The Shuttleworth Collection


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 16, 2007)

Great shots I believe I'd give my first male born to go see a shuttleworth airshow ,


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2007)

That's a sweet shot. 

You may find you like the lens better without the filters. After I took mine off, my shots look better. I thought it was me until I did some testing and found the filter was softening a bit. As much as I hate to carry a lens without something to protect the front, I prefer to not have softened shots. So I'll take the risk.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 20, 2007)

Great shots guys.


----------



## trackend (Jul 22, 2007)

Still got as few more shots to post


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice shot of the Hind Trackie.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pictures. Nothing better than seeing a warbird where it belongs...in the air! Especially liked the pictures of the "Fort".


----------



## trackend (Aug 7, 2007)

I found a few more pics to post some I've expremented with some hard cropping


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2007)

Nicely done, Lee!


----------

